

“Superfish is currently transitioning our focus” - taspeotis
http://www.home.superfish.com/

======
0942v8653
I can't help but think it's funny that they're using React for a page like
this, with scripts like 'wixAppsBuilder.min.js', 'wixAppsClassics.min.js' and
14 requests to frog.wix.com (whatever that is). So apparently they built this
(extremely simple!) page with... Wix Website Builder?

~~~
inglor
Yeah, Wix has been transitioning all their Angular code to React.

You're blaming superfish for using a website builder for a trivial page rather
than actually care about hosting + coding + etc?

~~~
raverbashing
What happened to a plain HTTP page? (with all js you want, of course)

~~~
mikkom
HTML page you mean? HTTP is a protocol.

~~~
raverbashing
Correct

------
quchen
I'm assuming this means the thing with Lenovo didn't go that well, or is it a
different company?

~~~
chippy
Very same company. Fish as in phish as in phishing.

------
stolsvik
Lenovo-case:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9524536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9524536)

------
imglorp
Good riddance?

------
jcpham
doublespace between "transitioning" and "our" that is visually unappealing

